# Sfs 2020



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

heyy!! so admissions are around the corner these days...

so i wanted to start a thread for the international folks applying for the self finance scheme this year (i myself being one of them).

lets discuss desired colleges, SAT scores, IBCC equivalence, etc... we're planning to go through the process anyways...why not go through it together and help each other out?


----------



## maryy (Apr 18, 2020)

Even i am applying this, any news on when the process would start?


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

well, i don't think it did yet... everything's getting delayed these days

my school ends mid June so I'll immediately start on applying for equivalence then...

where are you from and where are you applying to?


----------



## Giraffes (May 5, 2020)

Hi! My target is shifa on local seats but i still dont know which entrance tests they accept. Im an overseas btw.


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

hey!!

my goal is to get into khyber on ptap and/or self finance.

i'm a dual national: american pakistani


----------



## maryy (Apr 18, 2020)

I am applying from UAE


----------



## Giraffes (May 5, 2020)

maryy said:


> I am applying from UAE


Looks like we're on the same boat. Are you applying on any local seats?


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

maryy said:


> I am applying from UAE


where to?


----------



## maryy (Apr 18, 2020)

Giraffes said:


> maryy said:
> 
> 
> > I am applying from UAE
> ...


Nope, probably the self finance ones


----------



## maryy (Apr 18, 2020)

h.haris said:


> maryy said:
> 
> 
> > I am applying from UAE
> ...


As of now, I am open to a lot options but DIMC and shifa are on top of my list.


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

maryy said:


> As of now, I am open to a lot options but DIMC and shifa are on top of my list.


those are great colleges!! did you take the SAT Subject Tests yet?


----------



## maryy (Apr 18, 2020)

h.haris said:


> maryy said:
> 
> 
> > As of now, I am open to a lot options but DIMC and shifa are on top of my list.
> ...


No,not yet. Did you?


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

nope...im scheduled for august 29 hbu?


----------



## maryy (Apr 18, 2020)

h.haris said:


> nope...im scheduled for august 29 hbu?


Did they start registering for 29 August? The last time I checked they weren’t


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

oof yeah sorry i was mistaken...i meant i intended to register for August 29 inshaallah. Yeah registrations didn't start yet...


----------



## maryy (Apr 18, 2020)

As of now they are suppose to update us by 26 May, lets see what happens 👌


----------



## Bill006 (Apr 23, 2019)

So are you people going to live in the dorms on campus or with like family?


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

any news on if the sfs admission process has started yet?


----------



## syedAhsan (Jun 12, 2020)

h.haris said:


> heyy!! so admissions are around the corner these days...
> 
> so i wanted to start a thread for the international folks applying for the self finance scheme this year (i myself being one of them).
> 
> lets discuss desired colleges, SAT scores, IBCC equivalence, etc... we're planning to go through the process anyways...why not go through it together and help each other out?



i am in a whatsapp group for DIMC applicants. If you or anyone wants to be added, please send me ur contact.


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

PTAP has started their admissions.


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

yeah i saw the announcement on ead's website... are you applying? have you taken the subject tests yet?


----------



## suwaibah1526 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi I am applying from Canada. I was wondering if you guys have taken the SAT subject tests. I was scheduled for August but the test was cancelled.


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

suwaibah1526 said:


> Hi I am applying from Canada. I was wondering if you guys have taken the SAT subject tests. I was scheduled for August but the test was cancelled.


Hi. I scheduled for August 29 too but my test got postponed to September 19, which is about 3 days from now. Where are you applying to? Also did you apply for IBCC equivalence yet?


----------



## suwaibah1526 (Sep 9, 2020)

I want to apply to Fatima Jinnah through PTAP and no, I didn't apply for the equivalence yet.


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

Wow!! I wish you all the best!!

How's SAT prep going? I've been really buckling down this past week because my exam is this Saturday. :nailbiting:


----------



## suwaibah1526 (Sep 9, 2020)

It's going well! I think the admissions will be delayed this year due to Covid. Are you doing all three subjects at the same time? Good luck with the SAT!


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

thats really great to hear... how've you been scoring on your practice tests?

the ptap announcement is out on ead's website and it says the application submission deadline is October 30th. 

I am!! its kind of scary, actually its really scary... i'm not the best test-taker in the world so i really can't predict how good/bad i'll be able to perform... 

thanks!! good luck to you too!!!


----------



## suwaibah1526 (Sep 9, 2020)

I haven't practiced much yet because I'm still on the material.


----------



## crazycakes (Feb 13, 2021)

Gullala said:


> PTAP has started their admissions.


Hi Gullala, 

Please go check out my most recent thread called "HEC, PTAP, Foreigners apply to Pakistani medical schools". Its the newest thread in the Pakistan medical school section. It would be worthwhile for you to take a peak at it in my opinion.


----------



## crazycakes (Feb 13, 2021)

syedAhsan said:


> i am in a whatsapp group for DIMC applicants. If you or anyone wants to be added, please send me ur contact.


Hi ,

Please check my most recent discussion in the Pakistan medical school section called "HEC, PTAP, Foreigners applying to Pakistan. Read this first"


----------

